# NPT in 2000 gallon aquarium?



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

I was talking to someone I know who has recently been put in charge of a 2000 gallon aquarium. Currently water changes (which were ebing done once a month) took five hours (I believe for 50% water change). They are now being done once a week at 30%. 
I mentioned natural planted tanks to her, as a possible way to cut down on the water usage. The issue is this- there are rocks and structures in there that cannot be moved (too heavy). Could you dig out the gravel in selected spots only, place in a soil media, cap with gravel, and only have part of the tank as an NPT?
The lighting is sufficient for the depth with a combination of flourescents and metal halides.


----------



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

that shouldnt be any problem at all 

You really wouldnt want dirt under those big heavy rocks anyway... the weight and compaction from the rocks could cause anerobic spots in the subtrate.

I would dig out as much as possible leaving just the rockwork... lay down a nice soil layer and cap with gravel - just as ya said 

Good Luck!
-Justin
One Mynds Eye


----------



## Mr Fishies (Apr 9, 2006)

Can't remember when or who it was for sure, but one of the members on the old AB El Natural forums was talking about using frozen blocks of soil to insert into a pre-existing tank.

Some big flat tupperware containters (I've seen some that are easily 12x12) could be used to make frozen "tiles" an inch or so thick out of well saturated soil that could be shoved under the existing gravel. Maybe, there'd be no (or at least less) digging needed.


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

good idea. 
I'm supplying her with some jungle vals and will be going there over the holidays to help her plant. Anyone here have big swords or other plants that are going to be sizable that would work? I have hightech tanks.


----------



## Satirica (Feb 13, 2005)

With sufficient plant mass, a fish load that is not excessive, and limited ferts there is no reason to do those 30% water changes. I've kept inert sand bottomed tanks with plants, no CO2 and almost no ferts by only topping off the tanks when needed. This also helps keep algae down.


----------

